# Has anyone utilized trunk injection for apple scab?



## Dbodave (Dec 5, 2019)

I will be trying out Phosphojet on a few crabapple trees this year. I will be following Jeff Palmer's (Arborjet upper midwest technical manager) protocol. 1 full dose shortly before or at bud break and a follow up 1/2 dose (old injection sites) 10 days later.

Additionally I may also try a few Austrian pine this fall for Diplodia/ Dothistroma as well.

I would like to move in this direction because the sprays are always dictated by weather conditions and the future of fungicide sprays may be limited because of pollinator protection. I don't know the future but it seems like we are going the way of the UK where they have only 1 thing they can spray.


----------



## ATH (Dec 5, 2019)

I don't like annual injections on a slow growing poor compartmentalizer...

Have you tried bark sprays with Reliant and PentraBark ? I've had mixed results...may be a timing issue? Needs to go on pretty early.


----------



## Dbodave (Dec 6, 2019)

No I haven't tried bark spray because they sound too good to be true.


----------



## Dbodave (Dec 6, 2019)

From Jeff Palmer, the wound sealed after 1 year. It's hard for me to see in this picture.


----------



## ATH (Dec 6, 2019)

Dbodave said:


> No I haven't tried bark spray because they sound too good to be true.


Reliant and Phosphojet are the same active ingredient (and same percentage of it). There is no doubt that Pentrabark carries products through the bark... Like I said, mixed results...but I know others have had good success. I'm still spraying. Would like an alternative...but am not sold that injection is it.


----------



## Jed1124 (Dec 6, 2019)

I was thinking of trying the Agri Foss/Reliant bark app this year myself.
Curious to hear your findings.


----------



## Dbodave (Dec 9, 2019)

ATH said:


> Reliant and Phosphojet are the same active ingredient (and same percentage of it). There is no doubt that Pentrabark carries products through the bark... Like I said, mixed results...but I know others have had good success. I'm still spraying. Would like an alternative...but am not sold that injection is it.


I will check out Reliant.
What factors do you think caused the bark spray to have mixed results? Too much rain, high disease pressure?

I am thinking of trying the arborjet stinger needles but if I get leakage after the first site injection I will switch to arborplugs.

I'm also thinking of getting a quick jet air this year, but mostly for EAB treatments. Will still use my tree iv for larger volume injections like oak wilt and bur oak blight.


----------



## ATH (Dec 9, 2019)

Certainly high disease pressure in this area this year (a LOT of rain until end of June). Could have been rain washing it off too? I'm guessing the primary cause may have been timing?

Last year the trees looked better. I've got a client with 40 lining his drive - all the same cultivar. This seemed like a good place to experiment, and he is on board with it. the first 6 are getting Reliant/Pentrabark, the rest are treated with conventional sprays (1st spray I am using Reliant as foliar, 2nd and 3rd are myclobutanil with captan).


I'm also thinking about getting a QuikJet Air. Have you used one? Tree IV has worked for 10+ years, but if the QuikJet Air is the time saver they are advertising, it could work out OK. Reduced cleanup each time is also attractive. I have the regular QuikJet and almost never use it because it just doesn't work well - you really need to squeeze hard and that wears on the hands. The QuikJet Air combined with the new R10 formulation (which is supposed to go in as easily as G4 plus only take half the amount) sounds like it could double the # of trees/day.


----------



## Dbodave (Dec 10, 2019)

I haven't used the quick jet air yet. I have the quick jet too, and it only really came in handy if I had a bunch of small trees to treat in one area. Doubling the number of trees in a day is a good advantage, well worth 1800 or whatever they cost now. 
I talked to one of the Davey R&D guys at a convention and that's all he uses. His theory is to drill one hole and immediately inject it to reduce air being taken up into the wood vessels which would push back on anything your trying to put in the tree. It seemed to make sense the way he explained it.


----------



## Dbodave (Dec 10, 2019)

Maybe post results of your bark spray trial this spring and I'll do the same with the trunk inject for scab.


----------



## Jed1124 (Dec 10, 2019)

I used the Quick Jet Air last year for the first time. Once was all it took, I didn’t use the IV again.
It’s fast, regardless of the size of the tree, and knowing exactly how much is going into each port is a big plus. How many times have we finished a bottle and one of the ports wasn’t moving?
I have not used the r2, but what I’ve heard is you have to mix it with water, so where’s the saving?
I’m skeptical of the new Arbor Jet systems as well. 120 psi sounds crazy. I’ll still to 35-40 and keep my cambium in place, thank you.


----------



## ATH (Dec 10, 2019)

Let me know if you find a Quik Jet air for $1800 please!


----------



## Dbodave (Dec 11, 2019)

Jed1124 said:


> I used the Quick Jet Air last year for the first time. Once was all it took, I didn’t use the IV again.
> It’s fast, regardless of the size of the tree, and knowing exactly how much is going into each port is a big plus. How many times have we finished a bottle and one of the ports wasn’t moving?
> I have not used the r2, but what I’ve heard is you have to mix it with water, so where’s the saving?
> I’m skeptical of the new Arbor Jet systems as well. 120 psi sounds crazy. I’ll still to 35-40 and keep my cambium in place, thank you.


I've had the f series for 2 years now and I only go up to 35psi. The new system has advantages and disadvantages. The main disadvantage is those hex pds get all clogged up by the end of the year, I think it's mostly from mineral injections that I do in fall. I never had that issue with the tree iv.

I didn't think they dilute with with water with the quick jet air injector, I thought diluting with water was for the tree iv infusion. It's pretty easy to email them and find out though. I'm going to be all over that R10 this year with the 2ml per 1" rate for EAB it could be a game changer.


----------



## Jed1124 (Dec 11, 2019)

Dbodave said:


> I've had the f series for 2 years now and I only go up to 35psi. The new system has advantages and disadvantages. The main disadvantage is those hex pds get all clogged up by the end of the year, I think it's mostly from mineral injections that I do in fall. I never had that issue with the tree iv.
> 
> I didn't think they dilute with with water with the quick jet air injector, I thought diluting with water was for the tree iv infusion. It's pretty easy to email them and find out though. I'm going to be all over that R10 this year with the 2ml per 1" rate for EAB it could be a game changer.



I just checked the label and it's the same as the old label : Use as formulated (e.g., injection) or dilute with equivalent of 1 to 3 volumes of water (e.g., infusion) unless otherwise indicated in comments under Application in Trees

I guess you can use it "as is" and what I was told was wrong. It would make sense if the need to dilute the product was only with the IV.


----------



## STLARBORIST (Aug 18, 2020)

Ill stick with my Fseries, I will its faster and more reliable. Get all my plugs and needles in place and let them go, Usually takes me longer to set up then to actually get the product in the tree


----------

